# Thank you for having me



## coffee99

안녕 하세요.

저는 한국에 가면 내 친구의 가족이랑 같이 머물거에요. 저는 너무 감사한데 한국으로 제 느낌을 표하기가 아주 어려워요...

이것 어때요?

"환대에 감사합니다/친절에 감사합니다." (Thank you for your kindness/hospitality)

"수고해 주셔서 감사합니다." (Thank you for your trouble)

다른 생각 있네요?

I feel like just "감사합니다" is not enough... 한국말 할 때 많이 써요...

Thank you for your help!


----------



## hogeun78

Hi,
Usually, "감사합니다" is enough. 
("환대에 감사합니다/ 친절에 감사합니다" sound strange. "환대해 주셔서 감사합니다 / 친절하게 대해 주셔서 감사합니다" sound better.)

"수고해 주셔서 감사합니다" is not suitable in this case. It is usually used when you thank to someone who worked (labored) for you." 

I think "신경 써 주셔서 감사합니다" can be used for "Thank you for your trouble" 

If you want to say that you are really really appreciate,
I would recommend "너무 너무 감사합니다. 고마운 마음 평생 간직할께요"


----------



## want8

I think "고맙습니다" is more suitable than "감사합니다".
'감사' is originally from the Chinese character '感謝' 
and '고맙습니다' is a Korean native tongue.

Recently there's a tendency for Korean people to use "고맙습니다" more.


----------



## Ishnumy

//want8
Yes, there is a tendency for Koreans to use "고맙습니다" more. It's because "감사합니다" is much more formal. They are both formal but "감사합니다" is more formal. You can hear a Korean say 고마워 but it is very rare for someone to say 감사해. In fact you would never use 감사 in a informal way because the word 감사 is a formal word itself which is rare. But of course you would never use 감사 by itself.

//coffe99
I don't know if you noticed but Koreans are humble in conversations.
So somthing like "그동안 신세 많이졌습니다"  would be appropiate. And this is what Koreans normally say.


----------



## khawk

I can't thank you enough -> 어떻게 감사를 드려야 할지 모르겠네요 (= I don't know how I can give thanks to you)

Thank you very much -> 정말 감사합니다

"환대에 감사합니다/친절에 감사합니다." -> It is too formal and hardly used
-> It should be
잘해 주셔서 감사합니다 (Thank you for treating me well)
-> 환영해 주셔서 감사합니다 (Thank you for welcoming me)
-> 따뜻하게 맞아주셔서 감사합니다 (Thank you for your warm welcome)



"수고해 주셔서 감사합니다." -> This means more like "Thank you for your hard work".



Thank you for ~ing => ...해 주셔서 감사합니다 eg) Thank your for welcoming me => (저를) 환영해 주셔서 감사합니다
Thank you for 'noun' => noun 감사합니다 eg) Thank your for your gift => 선물 감사합니다


----------



## 코미디 갤러리

너무너무 고맙구여, 저 진짜 좋아 죽을 것같아요. 사랑해요~ (손으로 하트모양)

They will be pleasantly surprised and you'll get lots of kisses.


----------



## coffee99

Wow~~ Thanks for all the ideas!! I wish I were still in Korea so that I could use them ㅠㅠ

However, I can't understand this phrase "너무 고맙구여, 저 진짜 좋아 죽을 것 같아요"... 

The ending "~구여" is new to me... are you able to explain it? (is it simply like 'and,' or does it mean something else?).

And, in this sentence does 죽다 mean to die or pass away? So, is this phrase somewhat like the phrase 'to die for' in English?? 

Thanks so much for all your help!


----------



## lisztian

Wow, you seem to speak quite fluent Korean, coffee99 

First of all, "너무 고맙구여, 저 진짜 좋아 죽을 것 같아요" is a phrase in a _very_ informal tone which would be roughly translated as "Thank you so much, I'm so happy that I could die." 

and -구여 is a frequently-used colloquial suffix (a variant of -구요). It's commonly used among teenagers in chat rooms and internet forums, but it's grammatically incorrect.


----------



## coffee99

Wow...no, I definitely don't have anywhere near fluent Korean yet! 언젠가 잘 말할 수 있으면 좋겠어요...

Thanks so much for the explanation lisztian 

In written form (e.g., in a thank you card) would this sound appropriate?

제가 한국에 있었을 때 너무 잘 해 주셔서 감사합니다. 할아버지 하고 할머님의 친절함 덕분에 저는 그 동안 재미있고 편안하게 지냈습니다. 그리고 저는 한국말 잘 못 해도 이해해 주셔서 감사합니다. 그 때는 제 마음이 너무 감사하는데 저는 한국으로 어떻게감사를 잘 드려야 할지 물랐습니다. 우리가 더 보면 좋겠습니다. 저는 고마운 마음 평생 간직 할 것입니다.

I suspect it sounds a bit strange and unnatural  어떻게 생각 하세요????


----------



## 코미디 갤러리

띄어쓰기 몇 개와 어색한 표현을 제외하고는 완벽합니다.

the grandpa and grandma must love your letter.

제가 한국에 있었을 때 잘 해주셔서 감사합니다. 할아버지 할머니의 친절함 덕분에 저는 그동안 재미있고 편안하게 지냈습니다. 그리고 제가 한국말 잘 못해도 이해해 주셔서 감사합니다. 그 때는 제 마음이 너무 감사하는데 저는 한국에 있을때 어떻게 감사를 잘 드려야 할지 잘 몰랐습니다. 앞으로 더 찾아뵙겠습니다. 고마운 마음 평생 간직 할 것입니다.


----------



## Youngil Hong

I have a question about your sentence, coffe99 ^^;;

<I definitely don't have anywhere near fluent Korean yet!> 

I think this sentence is very useful expression. Is it usually used among people speaking English?? 

And for me, Korean, the sentence “I’m not definitely near fluent Korean”, it seems much natural. Is it wrong expression??


----------



## coffee99

Hi,
It's quite a colloquial way of saying "I really can't speak Korean fluently" (정말로 한국어 잘 못 해요). I guess it also emphasizes that I feel that I'm a long way from being able to speak Korean fluently. 

"I'm not definitely near fluent Korean" doesn't really make sense. You could say "I'm definitely not near fluent in Korean" (but it doesn't sound as natural to me).

도움이 됐으면 좋겠네요 ^^


----------



## Youngil Hong

Wow, Thank you so much^^ 정말감사합니다.

So, I can say like these:

I really can’t speak English fluently.

I’m a long way from being able to speak English fluently.

I definitely don’t have anywhere near fluent English. Etc.^^


----------



## coffee99

Yep - perfect!!


----------

